# (No)Summer League thread



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Can we really not have a summer league team?I guess this team feels no need to develop talent.Maybe we've got more talent than we need right now.We don't have a team in Vegas and we apparently didn't go to Orlando this year.Gerald Henderson played 18 minutes for Minnesota's summer league team and went scoreless...

This baffles me.How much money can it cost to buy some guys a pair of black shorts and a pair of white shorts?We could just be the skins so they could save money on the jerseys.It's not like I take summer ball very seriously,but at least you get to look at your guys and get a feel for what they can do and what you need to work on.I'd really have liked to have seen DJ get to run a team on his own.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

No kidding seeing Augustine and Henderson running the show together would have been awesome. Not to mention Ajinca isn't gonna get any better playing in garbage time. We don't have that much young talent on our team but it would have been nice to see a little development.


----------

